
US Weather Radar - dirtydrummer
http://weather-ng.com/us-weather-radar.html
======
up_and_up
I generally just use the NOAA full resolution loop:
[http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php](http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/full_loop.php)

This plus a big monitor, my kids think they are in a weather command center ;)

------
mparr4
I made a network of twitter bots that tweet beautiful, color-blind friendly
animated radar GIFs every 2 hours.

Here's the continental US (@wxGIF):
[https://twitter.com/wxGIF](https://twitter.com/wxGIF)

And a list of the bot network:
[https://twitter.com/wxGIF/following](https://twitter.com/wxGIF/following)

~~~
arca_vorago
Where are you pulling the info from? Regardless, this is something I didn't
realize I wanted but have already followed the relevant ones. I don't like all
the third party weather sites and usually rely on NOAA, but this makes it so I
will see the radar in the morning. Cool stuff.

~~~
mparr4
Pulling from NOAA, changing the projection, palette, and adding a basemap.

Data source:
[http://radar.weather.gov/GIS.html](http://radar.weather.gov/GIS.html) My
GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/mattparrilla/wxGIF](https://github.com/mattparrilla/wxGIF)

------
thezach
Nothing amazing about this... the national weather service has been doing this
already for about 2 years on their website.

~~~
icantthinkofone
Where do you find something like this there?

~~~
matt_panaro
glad you asked ;-)
[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=33.55910&lon=-8...](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=33.55910&lon=-82.79530&FcstType=digitalDWML)

[http://forecast.weather.gov/afm/PointClick.php?lat=33.9321&l...](http://forecast.weather.gov/afm/PointClick.php?lat=33.9321&lon=-84.3037)

[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=all&textField1...](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=all&textField1=33.5591&textField2=-82.7953&&FcstType=digital)

[http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Sharon&sta...](http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Sharon&state=GA&site=FFC&textField1=33.5591&textField2=-82.7953&FcstType=graphical)

------
nkrumm
My favorite no-nonsense radar for the Seattle/PNW area is the UW atmospheric
sciences one:
[http://www.atmos.washington.edu/weather/radar.shtml](http://www.atmos.washington.edu/weather/radar.shtml).
Fast to load, no-nonsense.

Notice also how post-processing/filtering the data can make a big difference
in the results and interpretation:

Image #1: weather-ng.com: [http://pbrd.co/1DzfPkq](http://pbrd.co/1DzfPkq)
Image #2: UW Atmospheric Sciences:
[http://pbrd.co/1DzfYEh](http://pbrd.co/1DzfYEh)

Much more detail in #2.

------
kaybe
Wait, isn't everyone using these since at least 5 years? A biking culture and
frequent weather with intermitted showers has apparently clouded my view here.

(Simply google weather radar and the area you want to look at, and project the
speed of shower areas to know when to leave the house and how fast you have to
ride to stay dry..)

------
TheCapn
Canada's shoddy version:

[http://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html](http://weather.gc.ca/radar/index_e.html)

They've done lots of modernizing in the last while, it used to be much worse
but at least they're paying attention to it.

------
frenchman_in_ny
I'm more used to the interface of FullScreenWeather [0] from WUnderground, but
this seems to give me access to a broader scope of data. Nicely done!

[0] [http://www.fullscreenweather.com](http://www.fullscreenweather.com)

------
josefresco
For those looking for a "flat" image, I really like the NWS National Mosaic
page:
[http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php](http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/full.php)

------
alephnil
I like the Norwegian one at yr.no quite well (In general that is a great
weather forecast site).

[http://www.yr.no/radar/norden.html](http://www.yr.no/radar/norden.html)

------
cjrp
Anyone else just getting a "Loading . . ." splash screen?

~~~
Shivetya
I was able to load it on OS X with both Firefox and Safari without issue. On 7
I got stuck using ie9. Chrome on 7 worked as well

------
rotten
Nice! I like the gadget too.

